# Track compatibility?



## TxPitmaster (Feb 20, 2018)

Dumb question, but can tracks of different metals/colors be mixed and not have any electrical issues? Example I have pcs of code 100 in nickle silver and some in brass colored (brass?). Other than color (which will be weathered so not an issue) is there any electrical issues or metal reaction issues I should worry about?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

There are no dumb questions....only dumb answers, which I hope mine is not...

Brass track, although it conducts electricity very well, is frowned upon now because of the extra cleaning it needs due to the corrosive nature of brass.....nothing wrong with it, but be prepared to clean it more often....and I know of no manufacturer that still makes brass track (HO scale)....

Steel track is also to be avoided.....it can rust and also needs extra cleaning....

Nickel-silver is the recommended material nowadays.....

And yes, you can mix them, but why?

Now, having said all that, you never mentioned a scale......G scale, which is often used outdoors, is preferred because it doesn't rust....


----------



## TxPitmaster (Feb 20, 2018)

I have several scales,N HO O and G, currently all indoors. Im looking at some of my assorted track Ive found since we built our new house and want to make a running loop in my office for my HO train. Thanks! I recall many years ago reading about some metals reacting if welded or otherwise connected...


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Your memory is correct. Some metals do have
a reaction when together. I seem to recall several
years ago, a rash of fires resulting from connecting copper and
aluminum wiring together. Brass track
and nickel silver don't have that problem. If you
want, you can use them together for your layout.

However, brass track can be an annoyance as time
goes on.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I used pieces of both on my old layout. I knew it was time for a cleaning when the trains started stalling on the brass pieces. But I didn't have any other issues.

You need to be a little more careful with the code of the rail (height in 1000ths of an inch). Mixing codes will cause a horrific bump where the two meet, unless you use special joiners or shim up the smaller rail up to the same height as the larger.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

The house AL wire problem was even just connecting AL to AL, if the connection was not REALLY tight it slowly would oxidize and burn. An attempt was made to flash copper coat the AL wire, but as I recall that lasted about year before even that was banned.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Aside from continuity problems with brass (turns green), unless you have a hundred feet of it and so don't want to buy the equivalent amount in nickel silver, I'd say don't use the brass stuff and go all new code 83 nickel silver...(best for maintenance). Another reason is, assuming it's Atlas code 100, this old stuff is very out of scale..Code 100 figures out to about 12" high rail in real..Most track today is not much more if any taller than 9", and is 152 lb., meaning it weighs 152 lb per yard. And that is heavy, main line rail..Also if this is the old kind with the black styrene ties, the ties are too wide and far apart compared to the 1:1 scale. This gives it a toyish look. And C100 switches are potential stallout points as the frogs are iffy for short wheel base locos.. 
I'm not telling you what to do. I'm just pointing out what I believe is wrong with Atlas code 100, black tied track, and suggesting you steer away from it if you want to have less if any continuity problems and realism questions...
Because it's a hobby, certainly, do what you want. It's your RR. ...M


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lemonhawk said:


> The house AL wire problem was even just connecting AL to AL, if the connection was not REALLY tight it slowly would oxidize and burn. An attempt was made to flash copper coat the AL wire, but as I recall that lasted about year before even that was banned.


FWIW, virtually all the service entrance and most of the high current circuits like ovens, A/C, dryers, hot water heaters, etc. are still aluminum wire in current building codes. The aluminum wire is stranded wire, and is considered perfectly safe.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

*and overhead*

And overhead electrical transmission wire is nearly 100%aluminum. Up on those high towers. The wire over an electrically powered trolley or electrical Multiple Unit or electric locomotive is nearly 100% brass/copper type. It needs good conductivity, and should not stretch or wear out, so it is not pure copper.

As for track. My shelf layout has brass and nickel mixed, I very rarely have to clean any of it (lucky I guess). So no reason to change out the old unless I switch to all code 83.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm still waiting for black hard chrome plated track to make an appearance. No oxide cleaning. Ever.


----------



## TxPitmaster (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks all, I may have to change after Christmas when I start really working on the HO and N trains.


----------

